# The Old Rake



## imp (Oct 20, 2015)

Long, long ago, I read the term "rake" used to denote a lascivious, perverted old man, there being no doubt of the meaning, due to previous context. The character was most definitely a vagabond, rapscallion, a clear-cut case of curmudgeonry, this known well in advance.

I just searched "define rake", and none of the popularly-used word definition sources mentioned anything at all about a man. 

Have you ever heard "rake" used thusly?

Here is, finally, the def. I sought:

rake noun [C]             (MAN)    › old-fashioned: a man, ​especially one who is ​rich or with a high ​social ​position, who ​lives in an ​immoral way, ​especially having ​sex with a lot of women


It was what I suspected. Old, rich, high social position, liking sex. Only two of those suppositions apply, unfortunately, to me!   

imp


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2015)

We have a TV series called Rake. It features a dissolute barrister, his misadventures and the scrapes he gets himself into. In series 3 he is in prison.
It is based on a real barrister.

Series 3 has just started. http://www.abc.net.au/tv/programs/rake/


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2015)

The old rake


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2015)

Good one, Meanderer.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2015)

Meanderer>>>>>:lol1:


----------



## imp (Oct 21, 2015)

SOAG! (Son of a gun!). A most ingenious use for that old rake. Wonder how many I've thrown away by now.......imp


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 21, 2015)

Although not in everyday usage tis n expression us Brits (or should that be we Brits?) are familiar with, p'raps cos of Hogarth's  "A rake's progress"


----------



## imp (Oct 21, 2015)

The troops possessed the "odd-vauntage" as they "odd-vaunced" having been so "coe-mahnded".    imp


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 23, 2015)

Joan Baez used to sing a song called "I'm a Rake and a Rambling Boy."

I've seen the term also used as "rake-hell."


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey hoss. When I was a little guy, the farmer down the hill let me ride on this type of rake and let me trip the rakes up. It was pulled by a team of horses.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 19, 2015)

When I was a kid we still used a couple of these on the farm .............these are at an antique dealer down the road


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2015)

After the hay was dry, Mr. Crumb and his team loaded the hay like this.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 19, 2015)

Still a few around here ..............


----------



## Meringue (Nov 19, 2015)

When thinking of a human "rake", I'd suggest the likes of Errol Flynn, Jack Nicholson, Marlon Brando and so on...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2015)

[h=1]Paul Kelly - Song of the Old Rake[/h]


----------

